# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Trùm xuất hiện.

## Tuanlm

http://motthegioi.vn/tieu-diem/hai-n...an-119863.html

Hai nông dân Việt được Campuchia trao huân chương Đại tướng quân


Ông Trần Quốc Hải cùng con trai là Trần Quốc Thanh ở Tân Châu, Tây Ninh vừa được Vương quốc Campuchia trao huân chương Đại tướng quân vì thành tích sữa chữa xe bọc thép cho nước này. 



Hai cha con ông là những nông dân chế tạo máy bay gây tranh cãi một thời gian dài. 
Việc Quốc vương Campuchia trao tặng huân chương Đại tướng quân cho cha con ông Thanh là để ghi nhận những đóng góp của hai người cho nền kỹ thuật của đất nước này. 
Trong những lần qua Campuchia để hỗ trợ kỹ thuật máy trồng mì, ông Hải thấy một số xe bọc thép không khởi động được. Ông Hải đã tự bỏ tiền túi tổng cộng 25.000 USD để sửa xe bọc thép BRDM 2 (do Liên Xô cũ sản xuất). 
Chiếc xe bọc thép BRDM 2 sau khi sửa có thể vận hành với 25 lít dầu diesel/100 km so với trước đây là 45 lít, tác xạ nhanh hơn, hỏa lực mạnh hơn so với trước, vòng xoay súng có thể bắn ở cự ly gần hơn so với 150 m của xe cũ, tháp pháo tự động.
Sau thành công của chiếc xe, ông Hải được lữ đoàn 70 giao sửa chữa thêm 10 chiếc xe bọc thép khác và bắt tay vào nghiên cứu chế tạo một xe bọc thép mới. 
Sau bốn tháng, ông đã hoàn thành chiếc xe bọc thép với tính năng mới hoàn toàn. Chiếc xe bọc thép mới với vòng quay tay súng có thể bắn ở khoảng cách 7m (so với xe cũ là 150m), tháp pháo tự động và hỗ trợ quay tay, trang bị thêm hỏa lực hai bên xe.


Ảnh minh họa
Đây là một thành tích bất ngờ của cha con ông Hải. Ở trong nước, cả hai là các nông dân chế tạo máy bay nổi tiếng. Gần 10 năm nghiên cứu, chế tạo cả hai đã cho ra lò hai chiếc trực thăng. Mất bảy năm để chế tạo chiếc máy bay đầu tiên nặng gần 900 kg. 
Chiếc trực thăng thứ 2 đã hoàn chỉnh, chỉ còn 680 kg, dài 11 m, rộng 2,3 m, cao 3,5 m. Động cơ mới này có mức tiêu hao nhiên liệu 60 lít/8 giờ, vận tốc đạt 150 km/giờ. Và giá thành hoàn chỉnh chỉ bằng một chiếc xe hơi du lịch lắp ráp trong nước. 
Mong muốn của ông Hải là đưa các chiếc trực thăng vào sử dụng trong nông nghiệp. Tuy nhiên, sau nhiều cải tiến đến nay chúng vẫn chưa thể vận hành trơn tru.

----------

ppgas

----------


## anhcos

Chả biết tốt hay không, chỉ sợ 1 lúc nào đó, nó lại thành cái họa.
Thuờng thì quân đội họ chỉ mời người ngoài bảo trì sửa chữa trong phạm vi bảo hành chứ chả ai làm thế này cả.

----------


## CKD

Theo em, thực hư thì không biết thế nào.. Nếu quả đúng như vậy thì Campuchia có con mắt nhìn người và biết được cách sử dụng người. Chắc em phải tìm đường qua Cam lập nghiệp thôi.

----------


## jimmyli

chẳng qua là dân Cam bất tài mới nhờ người VN mình sửa giúp thôi, chứ kiểu xe nâng cấp thế này trong quân đội mình đã có từ thời chống Mĩ.

----------


## Nam CNC

-----Đừng chém gió chim mê ly, em chẳng biết VN ta đã từng làm gì và đã có gì , chỉ biết cái món này hiệu quả hơn cái cũ Campuchia đang có , ít nhất họ tự chế tạo được trong nước , và có thêm vũ khí , bây giờ muốn đụng anh ta phải tính thêm món này.

----- Qua bài báo này thì chúng ta đừng nghĩ Campuchia bây giờ mạnh hơn hay nguy hiểm hơn , mà ít nhất chúng ta thấy họ hơn mình ở chổ dùng người và cuối cùng đạt được kết quả tốt.... từng bước họ học hỏi anh USA , không biết anh là ai , từ đâu , anh là người tài thì tui nhận và tạo điều kiện cho anh phát triển và phục vụ cho tui.

----------


## jimmyli

Xe kiểu này mạnh về hoả lực nhưng người lĩnh đứng ở tháp súng sẽ là người chết trước trong trận chiến, nếu yểm trợ bộ binh thì được, sao mấy bác cứ nghĩ nó chế đồ là để đánh VN mình nhỉ.

----------


## biết tuốt

2 bác này giờ sang đầu quân cho IS là được trọng dụng  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

Qua chiến tranh (mặc dù chiến tranh là động lực phát triển, nhưng người ngoài cuộc phát triển, người trong cuộc thì chỉ có tan nát) Cam yếu đi chứ ngày xưa nhà mình có được những công trình hoặc văn hoá gì đó trường tồn như thế này không


Hi, chị em cam ngày xưa hang ngàn năm mặc đẹp quá ta (hihihi tưởng tượng chút cho thư giản)\

Cuộc song thường ngày ở cam going ta quá he

----------

CKD, Tuanlm

----------


## CKD

Thấy mấy bác nói chuyện lạ đề roài... 
Chưa thấy bác Tuanlm quay lại khẳng định nội dung chủ đề.. nhưng theo em nghĩ thì nội dung bài viết nói rằng.. 2 bác kỹ sư nông dân này ở VN không có đất dụng võ, nhưng lại  được đề cao và trọng dụng trên dất Cam.

Mới tối qua em có đọc một bài viết chính sự xã hội trên một trang. Em không bàn đến tính chính thống của trang ấy. Em chỉ muốn mượn bài viết đó để nói lên một số vấn đề có liên quan đến 2 vị kỹ sư nông dân kia.. cũng như hệ lụy của rất rất nhiều.. trường hợp giống vậy. Đó là chưa nói phía sau còn nhiều vấn đề tiêu cực khác.




> Năng lực thua bằng cấp
> 
> Đó là nhận định của Vụ trưởng Hoàng Ngọc Vinh. Nguyên nhân là Việt Nam không có chính sách công nhận năng lực, trình độ của người lao động trải nghiệm qua thực tiễn lao động và nghề nghiệp.
> 
> Thực tế, một cô giáo tiểu học dạy 10 năm, có thể chỉ tốt nghiệp CĐ liệu năng lực làm việc có bằng cử nhân mới tốt nghiệp ĐH ra không?
> 
> Vụ việc hàng trăm giáo viên ở Bắc Ninh bị đẩy ra đường vừa qua là một ví dụ.
> 
> Do đó dẫn đến, người bằng cấp thấp nhưng nhiều kinh nghiệm, có thể xử lí tình huống, năng lực công việc tốt nhưng không được thừa nhận.
> ...


Trích từ nguồn "Chuyện không lạ ở Việt Nam: Năng lực giỏi thua bằng cấp" trên trang http://trandaiquang.net/

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## CKD

@chim mê ly
Thế VN ta tài cán thế nào hả bác?

Em thì em công nhận là có nhiều tài thật
- Tài làm cướp ngày... người ta chỉ có cướp đêm, chúng ta tài hơn nên có quá nhiều cướp ngày.
- Tài hại dân, thương nhân vì lợi ích cá nhân.. bất chấp tất cả, nhập hàng hóa kém chất lượng từ chị Na xong bán cho dân. Bị dư luận lên tiếng thì bảo bị chị Na lừa. Híc xấu hổ.
- Tài chém gió... cái này là thấy nhan nhãn nè.. em cũng giỏi mảng này hehe.

Người Cam.. theo cách nhìn và cảm nhận riêng em
- Họ còn nhiệt tình, chân chất hơn dân miền Tây.
- Không biết ai tài trợ cho Cam, nhưng người Cam không thèm dùng hàng của chị Na. Nhờ vậy nên rất nhiều thương nhân VN có đất sống, nhập hàng chị Na, về thay tên đổi họ, dán mác VN xuất qua Cam.. được lợi quá trời.
- Khoa học kỹ thuật nhìn chung thì khá kém.. được cái họ rất thoáng trong việc quản lý phát triển, và có vẻ nhân tài ít bị trù dập hơn ta.

Thêm vài thông tin cho thêm sinh động

Con xe này.. được quảng cáo là made in Cam, nhưng có nhiều tin đồn thổi là từ chị Na, cái đó không quan trọng, quan trọng là giá dự kiến <10,000 obama cho con này


Con xe này được cho là giá 5,000 obama


http://tuoitre.vn/tin/kinh-te/the-gi...sd/595371.html

Còn VN ta sau 20 năm làm công nghiệp oto.. được gì? Sao các đại gia ta.. rụt rịch tập chạy xe sang mang biển Cam?

----------


## giaiphapcnc

1 số bài tham khảo:

*Thu nhập người Việt sắp bị Lào, Campuchia vượt qua*

TP - Thứ trưởng KH&ĐT Nguyễn Chí Dũng cho rằng, nếu thời gian tới Việt Nam không đổi mới sẽ tụt hậu. Chỉ 3 đến 5 năm tới, Việt Nam sẽ bị Lào, Campuchia, Myanmar vượt qua.

Nếu không có cải thiện, GDP bình quân đầu người của Việt Nam có thể bị Lào, Campuchia vượt qua. Ảnh: Như Ý
Ngày 10/10, ông Nguyễn Chí Dũng đã khẳng định như vậy tại hội thảo “Kinh tế Việt Nam đến năm 2025: Cơ hội và thách thức”, do Trung tâm Thông tin và dự báo kinh tế xã hội quốc gia (NCIF) tổ chức.

Theo ông Dũng, kinh tế Việt Nam bắt đầu xu thế giảm từ năm 2007. Tới năm 2012, tăng trưởng kinh tế ở mức thấp nhất trong 15 năm. Từ 2013 tới nay, tăng trưởng cao hơn trước, nhưng chưa như kỳ vọng.

Điều này do các tác động tăng trưởng truyền thống đã tới hạn, nền kinh tế mất cân đối và kém hiệu quả. Tăng trưởng dựa nhiều vào vốn và lao động, hiệu quả đầu tư thấp.

Thứ trưởng Dũng đặt ra hàng loạt câu hỏi cho những chuyên gia tại hội thảo, như Việt Nam đang nằm ở đâu, đi tới đâu, đi bằng cách nào trong 10 năm tới. Tại sao trong bối cảnh như nhau, các nước vẫn phát triển tốt, còn ta vẫn chậm và mong manh…?

“Trong khu vực ASEAN, GDP bình quân đầu người của Việt Nam chỉ hơn Lào, Campuchia, Đông Timo, Myanmar. Nếu vẫn phát triển như hiện nay, các nước này chỉ mất 3-5 năm tới là vượt mình, đó là điều đáng buồn. Đã tới lúc kinh tế nước ta cần thay đổi để phù hợp với yêu cầu phát triển”, ông Dũng nói.

“Nếu GDP chỉ tăng 5-6% mỗi năm là quá tụt hậu. Theo đó, chưa cần tới các hiệp định thương mại tự do (FTA), chỉ cần sử dụng vốn đầu tư công hiệu quả đã có thể đạt được”.
GS.TSKH Nguyễn Mại
Trao đổi với PV Tiền Phong, GS.TSKH Nguyễn Mại (nguyên Thứ trưởng KH&ĐT) cho biết, nếu GDP chỉ tăng 5-6% mỗi năm là quá tụt hậu. Ông đưa ra phép tính, trong các dự án đầu tư công, lãng phí và tham nhũng chiếm tới 30-40% tổng vốn đầu tư một dự án. Chỉ cần giảm một nửa số đó có thể tăng thêm 1-2% GDP; hay bớt đi một Vinashin, Vinalines cũng đủ.

TS Phạm Chi Lan cho rằng, lâu nay chúng ta quá coi trọng các DN nộp nhiều thuế mà quên các DN nhỏ trong nước, nhưng “quên” so số thuế thu được với những nguồn lực, ưu đãi DN đó nhận được.

Bà Lan dẫn chứng, các tập đoàn nhà nước, hay những Samsung, Formosa… có thể đóng góp cho ngân sách hàng nghìn tỷ đồng, nhưng những ưu đãi miễn thuế, ưu tiên nguồn lực cho họ cũng trị giá hàng nghìn tỷ đồng.

Thực tế, các chính sách không phân biệt loại hình DN, nhưng khi triển khai thường ưu tiên DN nhà nước nhiều hơn tư nhân. Ngoài ra, ai cũng thừa nhận vai trò DN tư nhân rất quan trọng trong nền kinh tế, nhưng kinh tế nhà nước mới là chủ đạo. Kết quả, DN tư nhân bị “tận thu thuế”, mà không được nuôi dưỡng nguồn thu (bằng các chính sách ưu đãi)…

Theo Ngân hàng Thế giới (WB), năm 2013, GDP bình quân đầu người của Việt Nam là 1.910 USD/người, Lào 1.645 USD/người, Campuchia 1.007 USD/người; Myanmar 900 USD/người.

http://www.tienphong.vn/Kinh-Te/thu-...qua-769964.tpo

----------

CKD

----------


## giaiphapcnc

*Việt Nam : Những con số biết nói*

Việt Nam : Những con số biết nói

Theo Việt Nam Văn Hiến – 24 Oct 2014 – Bạn Nguyễn Hiệp gởi cho GNA

Tiến Lên – Ta Quyết Tiến Lên Hàng Đầu

Dân số:
Việt Nam hiện nay có dân số ước tính khoảng hơn 93 triệu người, đứng hàng thứ 13/243 quốc gia và lãnh thổ trên thế giới. Dân số là một trong những đơn vị chính được dùng để đánh giá độ lớn và nhỏ của một quốc gia. Việt Nam đứng hàng thứ 13 có dân số đông nhất thế giới.Bởi vậy, xét về mặt dân số, Việt Nam không phải kém.

Diện tích:

Việt Nam có tổng diện tích đất liền khoảng 331,210 km2, đứng hàng thứ 61/189 quốc gia trên thế giới. Diện tích quốc gia cũng là một trong những đơn vị chính dùng để đánh giá độ lớn của quốc gia. Ở vị trí thứ 61, Việt Nam thuộc nhóm 1/3 quốc gia có diện tích lớn nhất thế giới.Bởi vậy, xét về mặt diện tích, Việt Nam không phải là kém.

Duyên Hải:
Việt Nam là một quốc gia có địa thế rất đặc biệt; vừa tiếp diện biển ở phía Đông, vừa dựa vào rừng cây và cao nguyên ở phía Tây. Việt Nam đứng hàng thứ 33/154 quốc gia có bề dài duyên hải dài nhất thế giới với chiều dài duyên hải 3,444 cây số. Nên biết rằng, có 47 quốc gia trên thế giới hoàn toàn nằm trong lục địa (không tiếp diện với biển) và 35 quốc gia có chiều dài duyên hải chưa đến 100 cây số. Bởi vậy, xét về mặt bề dài duyên hải, Việt Nam không phải là kém.

Rừng cây:
Việt Nam có tổng số diện tích rừng đứng hàng 45/192 quốc gia và lãnh thổ trên thế giới với tổng diện tích rừng là 123,000 cây số vuông. Rừng Việt Nam được xếp loại rừng có hệ sinh thái đa dạng và đặc biệt.Mặc dù rừng cây ở Việt Nam bị khai thác một cách bừa bãi, nó vẫn nằm ở vị trí 1/3 các quốc gia đứng đầu về diện tích rừng.Bời vậy, xét về mặt diện tích rừng cây, Việt Nam không phải là kém.

Đất canh tác:
Việt Nam có tổng số đất canh tác là 30,000 cây số vuông, đứng hàng 32/236 quốc gia và lãnh thổ trên thế giới. Tổng số lượng lúa được Việt Nam canh tác đứng hàng thứ 5 trên thế giới trong số 20 quốc gia canh tác lúa gạo. Xét về mặt đất canh tác (và đặc biệt canh tác lúa gạo), Việt Nam không phải là kém.
  Việt Nam không nhỏ với đơn vị kích thước, dân số, đất đai, biển đảo, rừng cây v..v… nhưng lại yếu kém về phát triển kinh tế, giáo dục, xã hội, và văn hóa… do quản lý rất tồi:

1. Giáo dục:

Theo chỉ số Human Development, Việt Nam đứng hàng 121/187, có nghĩa là dưới trung bình. Không có một trường đại học nào của Việt Nam được lọt vào danh sách trường đại học có danh tiếng và có chất lượng.

2. Bằng sáng chế:
Theo International Property Rights Index [8], Việt Nam đứng hàng 108/130 tính theo giá trị trí tuệ, có nghĩa là gần đội sổ.

3. Ô nhiễm:
Theo chỉ số ô nhiễm, Việt Nam đứng ở vị trí 102/124, gần đội sổ danh sách.

4. Thu nhập tính theo đầu người:
Tuy thu nhập quốc gia của Việt Nam đứng hàng 57/193, Việt Nam lại đứng hàng 123/182 quốc gia tính theo thu nhập bình quân đầu người. Có nghĩa là Việt Nam đứng trong nhóm 1/3 quốc gia cuối bảng có thu nhập đầu người thấp nhất.

5. Tham nhũng:
Theo chỉ số tham nhũng mới nhất của tổ chức Transparency International, Việt Nam đứng hàng 116/177 có nghĩa là thuộc 1/4 quốc gia cuối bảng.

6. Tự do ngôn luận:
Theo chỉ số tự do ngôn luận (freedom of press), Việt Nam đứng vị trí 174/180, chỉ hơn Trung Quốc, Bắc Hàn, Syria, Somalia, Turkmenistan và Eritrea, có nghĩa là nằm trong nhóm 1/20 thấp nhất thế giới.

7. Phát triển xã hội:
Theo chỉ số phát triển xã hội, Việt Nam không có trong bảng vì không đủ số liệu để thống kê. Trong khi đó, theo chỉ số chất lưọng sống (Quality of Life) thì Việt Nam có điểm là 22.58, đứng hàng 72/76, có nghĩa là gần chót bảng.

8. Y tế:
Theo chỉ số y tế, sức khoẻ, Việt Nam đứng hàng 160 trên 190 quốc gia, có nghĩa Việt Nam đứng trong nhóm quốc gia có tổ chức y tế tệ nhất.


Việt nam có đầy đủ tiềm năng nhưng tại sao tụt hậu ngày càng xa sau các nươc khác? Câu trả lời trước hết xin dành cho các nhà quản lý đất nước, kế đến là các văn hóa & xã hội, cũng như đạo đức học & giáo dục học.

http://www.gocnhinalan.com/nhung-cuo...-biet-noi.html

----------

CKD, huanpt, Thanhvudt, zentic

----------


## lekimhung

Ở Japan có ông Honda làm ra chiếc cub 50 chở được 2 người, qua vn luột cái động cơ gắng  vào xe 3 bánh độ thành xe ba gác máy chở  được cả đóng người, thì ai nói vn giỏi hơn jp cũng đúng, mà nói vn liều nhất tg cũng không sai à.

----------


## Tuanlm

> Thấy mấy bác nói chuyện lạ đề roài... 
> Chưa thấy bác Tuanlm quay lại khẳng định nội dung chủ đề.. nhưng theo em nghĩ thì nội dung bài viết nói rằng.. 2 bác kỹ sư nông dân này ở VN không có đất dụng võ, nhưng lại  được đề cao và trọng dụng trên dất Cam....


.
Mình ko có ý khẳng định điều gì ở đây  :Smile: . Chỉ là một bài báo liên quan đến kỹ thuật cho anh em đọc cho vui.

MÌnh làm trong ngành ô tô nên mình rất biết độ khó trong công việc của hai người này. Các kỹ sư ô tô bây giờ được đào tạo rất bài bản và lý luận... ở trên trời.  Các bác thợ cơ khí thời trước giải phóng rất giỏi, mặc dù họ lý luận theo kiểu nông dân nhưng rất hiệu quả. Điều đó không có mấy kỹ sư đạt được. 

MÌnh từng tham gia phụ sửa thiết giáp M113, Cấu tạo động cơ hoàn toàn cơ khí nhìn vô là oải rồi. Nhưng bác kỹ thuật U70 làm gọn ơ. Mấy ông quân đội tín nhiệm lắm. Mấy ổng kể là thợ làm đc xe này trước giờ chỉ có 2 người, một ở Đà Lạt và một ở Đà Nẵng. Trong khi Quân đội có vô số các nhà máy cùng đội ngũ "giáo sĩ" ( Giáo sư và các loại sĩ) rất hùng hậu mà ko làm gì đc, đổ thừa cho là do cấm vận nên ko mua đc phụ tùng.

Còn về ý kiến bạn jimily cho rằng Cam bất tài. Xin thưa, bạn đọc lại sử sách xem ngày trước VietNam ở đâu và Cam ở đâu... Dân Cam rất giỏi đấy bạn ah. Ít ra là về hàng ngũ lãnh đạo.

----------

haignition

----------


## Diyodira

> .
> Mình ko có ý khẳng định điều gì ở đây . Chỉ là một bài báo liên quan đến kỹ thuật cho anh em đọc cho vui.
> 
> MÌnh làm trong ngành ô tô nên mình rất biết độ khó trong công việc của hai người này. Các kỹ sư ô tô bây giờ được đào tạo rất bài bản và lý luận... ở trên trời.  Các bác thợ cơ khí thời trước giải phóng rất giỏi, mặc dù họ lý luận theo kiểu nông dân nhưng rất hiệu quả. Điều đó không có mấy kỹ sư đạt được. 
> 
> MÌnh từng tham gia phụ sửa thiết giáp M113, Cấu tạo động cơ hoàn toàn cơ khí nhìn vô là oải rồi. Nhưng bác kỹ thuật U70 làm gọn ơ. Mấy ông quân đội tín nhiệm lắm. Mấy ổng kể là thợ làm đc xe này trước giờ chỉ có 2 người, một ở Đà Lạt và một ở Đà Nẵng. Trong khi Quân đội có vô số các nhà máy cùng đội ngũ "giáo sĩ" ( Giáo sư và các loại sĩ) rất hùng hậu mà ko làm gì đc, đổ thừa cho là do cấm vận nên ko mua đc phụ tùng.
> 
> Còn về ý kiến bạn jimily cho rằng Cam bất tài. Xin thưa, bạn đọc lại sử sách xem ngày trước VietNam ở đâu và Cam ở đâu... Dân Cam rất giỏi đấy bạn ah. Ít ra là về hàng ngũ lãnh đạo.


Đội "ngủ" "giáo sĩ" của mình không phải không làm được bác ơi, ngay cả ốc vít mà Samsung đưa ra cũng là chuyện nhỏ. Ngồi không ăn hổng hết mà làm gì cho mệt, ai hưởng??? Quạ may chỉ còn sót vài ba ông yêu thắm thiết nghề (mà khong biết yêu chính mình) mới lăn lộn thôi

----------


## nhatson

haiz, tiến sĩ là đễ RD công nghệ mà, sao cứ bắt chế máy với làm ốc vít , mấy việc này cua EE và ME

b.r

----------


## Diyodira

> *Việt Nam : Những con số biết nói*
> 
> Việt Nam : Những con số biết nói
> 
> Theo Việt Nam Văn Hiến – 24 Oct 2014 – Bạn Nguyễn Hiệp gởi cho GNA
> 
> Tiến Lên – Ta Quyết Tiến Lên Hàng Đầu
> 
> Dân số:
> ...



Đầy đủ tiềm năng nên mới lăn ra mà ăn, con cháu nó đổ vỏ chớ mấy ổng có đổ đâu mà lo.

Tui thấy vn có 1 cái nhất: ăn chơi và chịu chơi. Uống bia số 1, nhiều xe sang, iphone nếu xét tỉ lệ.

----------


## giaiphapcnc

Giải trí 1 tí bằng 1 bộ phim. Ở phút thứ 22:50, có nói về giáo dục giữa ta với Nhật. Bộ phim sản xuất năm 1985

----------


## jimmyli

Tuanlm: Từ lúc Angkor bị quân Thái cướp và biến thành phế tích thì người Cam đã xây dựng được gì? Hay bị Việt và Thái chia năm xẻ bảy, không biết Cam giỏi thế nào nhưng đến vấn đề quân sự mà để "nông dân" của nước khác sửa chửa nâng cấp giùm thì không phải bất tài là gì? Thôi diễn đàn kĩ thuật không nên bàn luận những vấn đề nhạy cảm này :d

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Đất nước chúng ta sau bao năm nô lệ, nhờ có sự dẫn dắt tài tình của các bậc cha anh, của hàng ngũ lãnh đạo trước đây, nay mới được tự do, mới dần có đủ cơm ăn áo mặc, sao các vị lỡ lòng nào nói Việt Nam ta thế này,Việt Nam ta thế kia?
 Việt Nam không có tội, Việt Nam vẫn vững vàng và tiến bước bởi còn có những người con người chúng ta. Có chăng thì trách hàng ngũ lãnh đạo còn yếu kém, nhận thức còn chưa đúng đắn mà thôi.
 Xin các bác đừng dùng hai từ Việt Nam mà không hề đẹp tý nào. Việt Nam của chúng ta không xấu, mà chính chúng ta đang tạo ra và nhấn mạnh thêm cho Việt Nam dần xấu đi mà thôi!.

----------

Tuanlm, writewin

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Giả sử như chúng ta đang làm thuê cho một công ty, nếu chúng ta không yêu công ty, không dốc tâm lực vào công việc, hỏi công ty mà chúng ta làm thuê có lớn mạnh được không?
 Việt Nam là Tổ Quốc của chúng ta, Xin đừng làm xấu đi Tổ Quốc của chính mình!
 Ở trên diễn đàn ta, không thiếu các bậc anh hùng hào kiệt, các thương gia giầu có, các chủ doanh nghiệp to nhỏ. Vậy có bao nhiêu người đã thoát khỏi cách nhìn nhận rằng khi nhận một người vào làm việc, yêu cầu đầu tiên là học hết trình độ này trình độ kia? bằng cấp này bằng cấp kia? Có ai đưa ra một tờ tuyển sinh rằng : Chỉ cần có tâm huyết với công ty, chỉ cần có sự tư duy sáng tạo? Em nghĩ là KHÔNG có.
 Vậy những vị lãnh đạo ở Cam đã làm được điều đó? chúng ta khâm phục cái nhận thức của các vị lãnh đạo đất nước họ ít nhất là qua bài báo vừa rồi.

----------

haignition, thuhanoi, writewin

----------


## thuhanoi

Vừa bàn vừa luận vừa tếu vừa đúng vừa không đúng linh tinh cho vui thôi chứ mọi chính sách đã hoạch định trước năm bảy chục năm sau rồi cứ thế mà tiến thôi, trách nhiệm của mình là: chế máy cnc vừa thỏa chí, vừa nâng tầm (nếu được pro thì tốt) vừa kiếm tiền tiếp tục mua - chế ( :Big Grin: )

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Đọc xong bài của bác Tuanlm, em tò mò mới đọc tiếp bài này : http://motthegioi.vn/xa-hoi/phong-su...ep-120089.html
 Thì ra đâu phải mấy vị lãnh đạo đất nước Cam chơi "đẹp", mà là con người Việt Nam dám nghĩ, dám làm đấy chứ.
  Xin trích một đoạn : " Làm được thì có tiền, không làm được bỏ tiền túi ra đền. Ông nông dân gan góc dám làm. Xe bọc thép vận hành thành công, ông thành...Đại tướng quân hai lúa. 
 .....
 Tất cả mọi người đều không tin vì dù ông có tiếng phát minh máy móc nông nghiệp nhưng chắc chắn không biết gì về một loại xe quân sự vô cùng phức tạp. Mặt khác, họ cho biết trước ông từng có rất nhiều chuyên gia, kỹ sư của Nga, Ukraina, Việt Nam đã đến sửa chữa. Xe sửa xong vận hành tốt nhưng chuyên gia quay lưng đi thì lập tức hỏng, lại phải đẩy bằng tay vào xếp xó.
“Tui nghe tức quá. Quyết tâm làm cho bằng được. Vì họ ngờ vực nên tui quyết bỏ tiền túi ra làm cho họ thấy”-ông Hải hào hứng kể.

----------


## Tuấn

> có bao nhiêu người đã thoát khỏi cách nhìn nhận rằng khi nhận một người vào làm việc, yêu cầu đầu tiên là học hết trình độ này trình độ kia? bằng cấp này bằng cấp kia? Có ai đưa ra một tờ tuyển sinh rằng : Chỉ cần có tâm huyết với công ty, chỉ cần có sự tư duy sáng tạo? Em nghĩ là KHÔNG có.
>  .


Hơ hơ chỗ em làm dốt đều như nhau nên yêu cầu tuyển người là nhất định phải : ứ có kinh nghiệm cụ ợ. Có nghề rồi vào dạy lại... mệt lắm.

----------

ngocanhld2802, Tuanlm

----------


## CKD

Dám nghĩ, dám làm, dám chịu trách nhiệm thì nhất của nhất rồi. Có bao nhiêu ld của mình có được mấy cái dám đó.. có chăng thì dám nghĩ, dám làm, dám đổ...  :Big Grin: 

Không hề bêu xấu hình ảnh gì.. chỉ là nên qua quan niệm chủ quan kiểm rừng vàng biển bạc.. rằng ta đây giỏi giang và cứ huênh hoang là ta đây nhất mà quên đi sự thật vị trí của mình ở đâu thì còn lâu nước mới mạnh và giàu được.

Chúng ta thường rất tự hào khi so sánh mình với những người kém hơn mình. Có mấy ai dám so mình với những người giỏi hơn mình.. để thấy được sự yếu kém mà thay đổi?
Nhìn thấy yếu điểm của mình & cố gắng khắc phục vượt qua thì may ra tương lai con cháu ta còn có cái để mà hưởng.

Ai thì em không chắc.. nhưng tuyển dụng thì em chưa bao giờ đặt vấn đề bằng cấp là yếu tố quyết định duy nhất. Đó chỉ là tiền đề khởi đầu câu chuyện.. Và dưới quyền em đã có không ích người không bằng cấp quản lý mấy anh kỹ đó.

@Tuấn
EM đồng ý với bác. Mấy anh kỹ được cái khã năng sách vở cực cao.. tuyển vào đâu cần mình phải dạy.. mấy anh kỹ sẽ dạy lại mình ấy chứ.

----------

ngocanhld2802, Tuấn

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Có thể em viết sai từ "KHÔNG" và từ "ÍT"
 Xong em thành thật cảm ơn những suy nghĩ về sự nhìn nhận của bác Tuấn, bác CKD. Bởi chỉ có cách nghĩ ấy thì những người ít học như ... em mới may mắn được ngồi chung với hàng ngũ lãnh đạo ợ  :Big Grin:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## marl

Hình như các bác rất coi thường kỹ sư được đào tạo tại VN.

Có lẽ là các bác chưa có duyên được gặp người giỏi hay sao ý.

Em thì được gặp nhiều rồi.

----------


## giaiphapcnc

Chia sẻ của 2 cha con trên BBC

*'Đam mê của tôi không được khuyến khích ở VN'*





                        Xe bọc thép mà cha con ông Trần Quốc Hải đóng mới cho quân đội Campuchia



*Một nhà sáng chế ở tỉnh Tây Ninh vừa được Campuchia phong tặng Huy chương Đại tướng quân vì đã giúp sửa chữa xe bọc thép cho quân đội nước này.*

Ông Trần Quốc Hải, ở tỉnh Tây Ninh, và con trai là Trần Quốc Thanh đã được Nhà nước Campuchia vinh danh.

Ông Hải cũng là người từng chế tạo máy bay trực thăng và nhiều máy móc công nghiệp mà báo chí Việt Nam từng phản ánh. Tuy nhiên ông nói ở Việt Nam, đam mê của ông không được khuyến khích.

*Ông Trần Quốc Hải:* Xe bọc thép ở các nước Đông Dương (Việt Nam, Lào, Campuchia) thì đại đa số là dùng xe của Liên Xô cũ, nhiều xe đã trong tình trạng hỏng hóc.

Những xe này cũng không phù hợp với địa hình và điều kiện địa phương nên các tướng lĩnh Campuchia họ muốn có một loại xe phù hợp hơn.

Người Campuchia họ biết là tôi có năng lực, chế tạo máy bay rồi máy móc công nghiệp nên họ mời tôi sang, Trước hết là sửa máy nông nghiệp, sau đó thấy xe bọc thép Liên Xô chế tạo hỏng rất nhiều họ yêu cầu mình khắc phục.

Khắc phục được 11 chiếc thì họ biết mình có năng lực rồi nên họ bàn làm sao chế tạo xe bọc thép mới để không phụ thuộc vào nước ngoài.

Tới nay thì tôi cũng mới chỉ bắt đầu chế tạo hoàn toàn một chiếc xe bọc thép phù hợp với điều kiện Đông Dương.

Campuchia họ đang muốn xây dựng nhà máy để chế tạo 100 chiếc, thay thế cho loại xe của Liên Xô đã không còn phù hợp nữa.

Hiện tôi mới chỉ chế loại xe sáu bánh, họ yêu cầu chế xe tám bánh.

_BBC: Thế ở Việt Nam, giới chức quân đội họ có tiếp cận ông và đề nghị ông làm việc cho họ không ạ?_

*Ông Trần Quốc Hải:* Chưa nghe thấy ai đề nghị gì cả.

_BBC: Trước kia ông đã từng chế tạo cả trực thăng, rồi máy móc, báo chí cũng đã viết nhiều về ông. Vậy mà chính quyền tỉnh và trung ương không tiếp cận ạ?_

*Ông Trần Quốc Hải:* Cũng có tiếp cận, rồi thưởng bằng khen. Thế nhưng cơ chế của Việt Nam nó rất là ngộ.



> Họ [giới chức Việt Nam] nói: “Anh chế (tạo) rất giỏi, nhưng thôi đừng chế nữa”


Ông Trần Quốc Hải


Ở Campuchia, nếu anh làm được một công trình nào đó, đánh giá xong họ công nhận anh là nhà khoa học.

Ở Việt Nam, người làm được thì họ không công nhận, người chưa làm được gì thì công nhận.

Khi làm trực thăng thì họ nói thế này: thứ nhất là không phù hợp. Thứ hai là Việt Nam không có đủ trình độ để chế tạo máy bay. Tôi cũng tranh luận với họ, nhưng họ cũng không muốn tranh luận ra ngô ra khoai.

Tôi nói ở châu Âu người ta làm máy bay từ cách đây cả trăm năm, Việt Nam không lẽ thua họ? Tôi tự hào là người Việt Nam chứ.

Họ cũng im lặng không tranh luận, nhưng về họ viết văn bản. Họ nói: “Anh chế rất là là giỏi, nhưng thôi đừng chế nữa”.

_BBC: Như vậy, ông không có dự án gì ở Việt Nam ạ?_

*Ông Trần Quốc Hải:* Các dự án lớn thì cần quy hoạch của chính phủ. Không có kế hoạch của chính phủ, một mình mình thì không làm gì được.

_BBC: Vừa rồi, ông được Campuchia vinh danh phải không ạ?_

*Ông Trần Quốc Hải:* Họ tặng tôi huy chương Đại tướng quân, do Quốc vương Sihamoni ký lệnh và Thủ tướng Hun Sen trao tặng. Họ cũng đối xử với tôi như cấp tướng. Sống, sinh hoạt bên Campuchia họ cho tôi hưởng tiêu chuẩn cấp tướng.

_BBC: Ông có ý định sống và làm việc bên Campuchia không ạ?_

*Ông Trần Quốc Hải:* Chuyển sang sống hẳn bên đó thì tôi chưa có ý định, nhưng người Campuchia rất thân thiện và tạo điều kiện cho tôi thực hiện những đam mê của tôi nên tới đây chắc tôi sẽ tiếp tục hợp tác với họ.

Khoa học không có biên giới, nơi nào họ cần mình, họ coi trọng mình thì mình đến phục vụ cho họ. Đơn giản thế thôi.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/vietnamese/viet...ranquochai_inv

----------

CKD, Nam CNC, trucnguyen, Tuanlm

----------


## trucnguyen

Thích nhất câu  " Anh chế rất giỏi nhưng thôi anh đừng chế nữa" !!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## biết tuốt

không biết bác ấy có sử dụng sevor hoặc step để điều khiển tự động nòng súng không nhể  ? xe ngon hơn nhau ở chỗ khi chạy với tốc độ cao đường gập gềnh mà nòng vẫn bắt bám mục tiêu , nếu có thì mấy bác buôn hàng liên hệ ngay  :Big Grin:   nếu bán được nhớ chém ác vào nhé  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## diy1102

Theo em diễn đàn nên có quy định không bàn các vấn đề liên quan đến chính trị, chính sách ạ.

----------


## lekimhung

"Anh chém rất giỏi, nhưng thôi anh đừng chém nữa". Khia khia!

----------

diy1102

----------


## Tuanlm

> Tuanlm: Từ lúc Angkor bị quân Thái cướp và biến thành phế tích thì người Cam đã xây dựng được gì? Hay bị Việt và Thái chia năm xẻ bảy, không biết Cam giỏi thế nào nhưng đến vấn đề quân sự mà để "nông dân" của nước khác sửa chửa nâng cấp giùm thì không phải bất tài là gì? Thôi diễn đàn kĩ thuật không nên bàn luận những vấn đề nhạy cảm này :d


 Khâm phục sự hiểu biết và mức độ hằn học của bạn. Bạn có biết vì sao người ta nhờ dám tới nông dân để sửa chữa xe quân sự ko? Người nông dân đó đủ tầm để dạy bạn và cả cái mớ kỹ sư như chúng ta về cách thức làm việc sao cho hiệu quả đấy. Còn ở Vn thì ko có đất dụng võ vì hai cha con ông ấy ko bằng cấp, không mồm mép, không biết PR,không biết chém chuối như bạn và tôi. Rồi nếu có nhận được hợp đồng sửa chữa thì cũng cõng thêm hàng lô phí và thủ tục. 

Còn bàn về lịch sử của cả một dân tộc, tôi thiết nghĩ cả tôi, bạn và mọi người trên diễn đàn này không ai có đủ tư cách để nhìn nhận, phán xét. Một dân tộc bị xâm lược và tàn phá, ko có nghĩa là dân tộc đó ngu dốt. Người chỉ nhìn thấy toàn cái ngu của người khác, thiết nghĩ cũng không nên bàn nhiều.

----------

haignition, jimmyli, ngocanhld2802

----------


## culitruong

Không biết nhiều, không bàn nhiều nhưng nhìn cái tốc độ  "đến năm 2020 nước VN là nước công nghiệp hiện đại"  mà cái đại hội 10 năm xyz gì đó đề ra thì tớ thấy hơi bi quan.

Cứ theo cái đà này tớ nghĩ, trong tương lai không xa khi ra đường dân Cam thì sắt bọc da còn dân ta thì vẫn cứ là da bọc sắt.

----------

CKD, Tuanlm

----------


## marl

> Xong em thành thật cảm ơn những suy nghĩ về sự nhìn nhận của bác Tuấn, bác CKD. Bởi chỉ có cách nghĩ ấy thì những người ít học như ... em mới may mắn được ngồi chung với hàng ngũ lãnh đạo ợ


Theo thuyết "âm mưu" thì không biết chừng bác đang bị lợi dụng cũng nên.

----------


## biết tuốt

> Theo thuyết "âm mưu" thì không biết chừng bác đang bị lợi dụng cũng nên.


thuyết gì em chả nhớ nhưng nhớ mấy câu : ..." phân hóa  nội bộ của ổng .."   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## anhcos

Mình thấy càng ngày càng lan man quá, đề nghị admin đóng thread này lại cho nó lành.

----------

writewin

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Theo thuyết "âm mưu" thì không biết chừng bác đang bị lợi dụng cũng nên.


  Có lẽ bác học sâu biết rộng, nên quên mất hai từ "lợi dụng" thông thường.
 Cuộc sống của chúng ta vốn dĩ vẫn lợi dụng lẫn nhau, người này lợi dụng người kia để đem đến cái lợi và mưu cầu cho cả hai bên. Vì vậy ở đây chúng ta không nên thêm chữ "bị" thành ra nhấn mạch việc lợi dụng là quá ... tốt, chỉ e một ngày nào đó, không còn ai lợi dụng tôi và bạn, điều đó mới đáng buồn bạn ạ.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Thích nhất câu  " Anh chế rất giỏi nhưng thôi anh đừng chế nữa" !!!


Cho em được phản biện một chút :
 Em thấy chưa hay nếu chúng ta dùng từ " chế", và càng không hay khi những người viết văn lại dùng từ " chế" trong trường hợp này, tại sao không là " phát minh", hay từ " sản xuất" .
 Trong từ điển tiếng Việt có ghi : chế : nghĩa là thêm vào cái mà của người khác đang có, còn rõ ràng "anh Hai Lúa" đang sản xuất ra chiếc máy bay theo ý tưởng của anh ấy. Ngay từ ngữ của cơ quan ngôn luận (BBC) còn đang sai bét, thì làm sao tin được đài BBC?

----------

anhcos

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Mình thấy càng ngày càng lan man quá, đề nghị admin đóng thread này lại cho nó lành.


 Mục "chuyện bên lề" mà bác

----------

anhcos

----------


## jimmyli

ừ thì chế giỏi...cứ khuyến khích chế tạo đồ quân sự đi.... rồi 1 ngày nào đó con em ta chế súng chĩa vào nhau bắn nhau chơi....

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> ừ thì chế giỏi...cứ khuyến khích chế tạo đồ quân sự đi.... rồi 1 ngày nào đó con em ta chế súng chĩa vào nhau bắn nhau chơi....


  Em thực sự tâm đắc câu này của bác.
  Chưa khuyến khích, vì chưa có chế tài để khống chế!

----------

jimmyli

----------


## CKD

Mình thấy càng tranh luận thì càng cực đoan thì phải. Nếu mỗi người cứ khăng khăng quan điểm và định kiến của mình thì tới tết công gô cũng chưa ra ngô ra khoai gì hết.

@ngocanhld2802
Nếu theo quan điểm BBC tường thuật nguyên văn lời của bác nông này thì thấy không sai gì cả. Gốc là nông dân, họ không có khái niệm "sáng chế", "phát minh", sản xuất gì cả. Với họ, nhóm người bình dân...:
- Sản xuất được hiểu đơn giản là "*làm*". Ví như làm ruộng, làm vườn.. chứ có ai gọi là sản xuất lúa, sản xuất hoa màu đâu.. những từ ngữ mang tính hàn lâm kiểu đó chỉ phù hợp với mớ kỹ sĩ mà thôi.
- Phát minh hay sáng chế hay hoán cải.. đều được gọi chung là *chế*.. tức làm cái gì đó.. mà bản chất gốc nó không phải như thế. Nên bác nông này bảo chế máy bay là hoàn toàn đúng với bác ấy. Bác ấy dùng kinh kiện, vật tư, thiết bị từ nhiều nguồn khác nhau, tổng hợp lại nên một cái máy bay, nên mới gọi là chế.
Nếu BBC mà trích dẫn kiểu phát minh hay sáng chế thì mới là không thật.

Mở rộng ra chút.. chúng ta đang làm máy CNC.. vậy phân tích đúng và đủ thì chúng ta đang chế, hay sáng chế, hay phát minh, hay sản xuất? Bác nào định nghĩa đúng & đủ việc chúng ta đang làm xem nào.

Nếu dịch từ DIY (do it your self) thì như thế nào là đúng & dể hiểu nhất. Mình nghĩ "tự chế" là phù hợp nhất. Lên google.. tìm từ chế sẽ ra nhiều đáp án hơn các từ khác. Cái này có thể sai nếu xem xét theo ý nghĩa thuần việt.. nhưng được cái thông dụng & ai cũng hiểu.




> Hình như các bác rất coi thường kỹ sư được đào tạo tại VN.
> Có lẽ là các bác chưa có duyên được gặp người giỏi hay sao ý.
> Em thì được gặp nhiều rồi.


Không biết bác marl thuộc nhóm SV, hay kỹ, hay sĩ.. hay gs. Nhưng nếu bác thuộc 1 trong các nhóm đó.. thì chính bác là nguyên nhân để bị coi thường,  và chính bác đã làm giảm cơ hội được gặp người giỏi của mình rồi. Bác nên bấm nút biến để mình có thêm cơ hội mở rộng tầm mắt, tiếp xúc với những người tài của đất nước. Để có thể học hỏi & cống hiến tốt hơn cho nước nhà. Vậy bác nhé.....

Còn về chủ đề này.. cũng mong là đừng dính quá nhiều về chính trị, hoặc có thì dùng tiếng lóng tí xíu để dể bề lấp liếm sau này.
Mình nghĩ cũng nên duy trì.. để hiểu rỏ hơn về cách nhìn & cách nghĩ của anh em về các vấn đề nhạy cảm này. Hehe

----------

anhcos, ppgas, Tuanlm

----------


## ga_cnc

Em nghĩ nếu đã làm về kỹ thuật thì cũng nên dùng cho đúng thì sẽ hay hơn, còn về báo chí nhiều lúc không chuyên nên dùng từ không phù hợp thì chịu vậy chứ biết làm sao, từ đó giờ em hiểu là như thế này, các bác nào thấy không đúng thì chỉnh giúp em
- phát minh (discovery): chỉ là phát hiện ra quy luật, quy luật này chúng ta không tạo ra, mà chỉ phát hiện ra, nó tồn tại khách quan.
- sáng chế (invention): là tạo ra một cái gì đó mà trước giờ chưa ai tạo ra, ta là người tạo ra đầu tiên.
trở lại bên trên thì máy bay hay xe bọc thép thì là những cái đã có người làm rồi, nên ta dùng những từ như chế tạo, cải tiến là được.

----------

CKD, ppgas

----------


## trucnguyen

> Theo thuyết "âm mưu" thì không biết chừng bác đang bị lợi dụng cũng nên.


Anh chém rất giỏi nhưng thôi anh đừng chém nữa!  :Smile:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Xin trích một câu của Chủ Tịch Hồ Chí Minh 
 "Phải quan tâm đến việc khôi phục và xây dựng lại nước nhà. Nhiệm vụ của thanh niên không phải là hỏi nước nhà đã cho mình những gì. Mà phải tự hỏi mình đã làm gì cho nước nhà. Mình phải làm thế nào cho ích lợi nước nhà nhiều hơn? Mình đã vì lợi ích nước nhà mà hy sinh phấn đấu chừng nào"
 Em xin dừng chém gió tại đây, chuyển sang hóng gió.  :Big Grin:

----------

CKD, ppgas

----------


## Tuanlm

Tiên lượng là trong gió sẽ có gạch đá :d

----------


## anhcos

> Em nghĩ nếu đã làm về kỹ thuật thì cũng nên dùng cho đúng thì sẽ hay hơn, còn về báo chí nhiều lúc không chuyên nên dùng từ không phù hợp thì chịu vậy chứ biết làm sao, từ đó giờ em hiểu là như thế này, các bác nào thấy không đúng thì chỉnh giúp em
> - phát minh (discovery): chỉ là phát hiện ra quy luật, quy luật này chúng ta không tạo ra, mà chỉ phát hiện ra, nó tồn tại khách quan.
> - sáng chế (invention): là tạo ra một cái gì đó mà trước giờ chưa ai tạo ra, ta là người tạo ra đầu tiên.
> trở lại bên trên thì máy bay hay xe bọc thép thì là những cái đã có người làm rồi, nên ta dùng những từ như chế tạo, cải tiến là được.


Theo từ điển Cambridge Anh-Anh thì nó khác bác ơi

*Discovery*
the process of finding information, a place or an object, especially for the first time, or the thing which is found. 
  Ex:
_the discovery  of  electricity     
  Leonardo  made  many scientific discoveries.   
  a journey/voyage of discovery     
  The discovery  of  a body in the undergrowth started a murder enquiry._ 

*Invention*
something which has never been made before, or the process of creating something which has never been made before 
  Ex:
_The world changed rapidly after the invention of the telephone.   
  a most amazing invention_ 

Như vậy invention mới là phát minh, còn discovery là khám phá thôi.

----------


## Tuấn

Hì, em lại chả thấy khác nhau mấy ở từ ngữ ợ. Mấy cái từ nghiên cứu, ứng dụng hay copy, chôm chỉa em thấy giống nhau cả. Chế tạo hay chế cháo cũng vậy. Có khác là đẳng cấp của các từ này thui ợ. Chế cháo cao hơn chế tạo và copy, chôm chỉa cao hơn nghiên cứu, ứng dụng ạ.

Lìu tìu như em thì chả có làm được cái gì nên cũng chả có chuyện gì mà kể, dưng mà em có quen 2 cha khá là nhiều kinh nghiệm trong mấy cái trò kỹ thụt, để em kể chuyện 2 cha này các bác nghe nhá.

Mấy hôm trước, em nhận được quả điện thoại dư lày:

- Ê, mày đang ở đâu đấy, bọn tao đang ở chỗ thằng Luyến, choáng quá mày ạ, xuống đây đi.

Vâng thì em chạy xuống chỗ cụ Luyến, ông vừa gọi cho em là giám đốc một cái Z ( nhà máy quốc phòng ). Đi cùng lão là một cha khác mà thập toàn đại bổ cái gì khó là em túm áo lão em hỏi, từ kỹ thụt đến .... đối nhân xử thế....

Cái lão Z kia thấy em xuống chạy ra bẩu : Mịa, nó kinh quá mày ạ, nghìn thằng không biết có được 1 thằng như nó. Toàn đồ tự chế. Tao choáng toàn tập từ sáng đến giờ.

Em cười hì hì, ông đi cùng cũng cười cười, ông này biết cụ Luyến roài nên chả nói gì...

Ra quán bia, cái lão Z kia bảo cụ Luyến dư lày :

- Thằng con tao hơn mày 2 tuổi, nó làm tiến sỹ hay cái khỉ gió gì đấy, nhưng mà.... đ... bằng một phần mười mày.

Cụ Luyến bắt đầu ngồi ... phân trần, nào là cháu có làm được gì đâu, xưởng cháu thì bé tí, kinh nghiệm thì không có... máy thì tự dóng, so thế nào được với máy bên chú ạ.

- So thế thì so...làm đ.. gì, lão Z kia bẩu, cha này cậy lớn ăn nói hơi bỗ bã tẹo, các bác thông củm nhá.  :Smile: 

Lão ý bẩu, một nhà máy được trang bị đầy đủ mà làm được thì thằng ... chó nào mà chả làm được ? Không có gì như mày mà làm được mới là giỏi chứ !

Em thì em kệ, nói nữa lão ý choáng thêm nữa thì toi. Cụ Luyến ít ra là còn có công nhân làm cùng, có chế máy, bê vác hay gì gì thì cũng còn người này, người nọ. Làm máy hay mua đồ thì cũng còn là cho công việc. Cao thủ nhất muốn nói phải là mấy ông tự chế đồ ở nhà, mấy cha này theo em mới là kinh.

Này nhá, mấy ông này thì : 
-đồ mua thì..  tiền túi ra mà mua, làm gì có ai... bao cấp
-dụng cụ thì có gì... làm nấy
- bắt con ốc thì loay hoay một mình, khó gấp tỉ lần vì bên cụ Luyến lắp máy còn có người này giữ, người kia vặn chứ ?
- Rồi thì còn tỉ thứ ... lắp cái máy mà bà xã không lườm là may lắm rồi, bảo bà ấy vặn ốc cùng chắc... còn lâu  :Smile:  Bày bừa tí là ... bà í nhăn.

Vậy đấy ạ, đẳng cấp của dân chế đồ trong mắt những người có kiến thức, hiểu biết, từng trải và nhiều kinh nghiêm như cái lão phụ trách cái Z to đùng kia chẳng hề nhỏ tí nào.

----------

CKD, Nam CNC, ppgas, Tuanlm

----------


## Nam CNC

úi trời ơi , em thơm lây, ngày ấy bác Luyến vào đây còn hỏi và học em.... còn bây giờ em làm chiên da spam , còn Luyến thì thanh Doanh da heheheh có số nhẩy.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuanlm

Vài bữa nữa, NHK sẽ đưa tin cụ Nam CNC qua Japan làm nghề luộc......Sờ Bím  :Smile: .

----------


## Tuấn

> úi trời ơi , em thơm lây, ngày ấy bác Luyến vào đây còn hỏi và học em.... còn bây giờ em làm chiên da spam , còn Luyến thì thanh Doanh da heheheh có số nhẩy.


Bác làm được thì không chịu làm, còn ngồi đấy mà khóc cái giề  :Smile: )))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Nam CNC

em khóc gì !!! em khoái làm chiên da mà , mỗi người 1 số à , em mà làm doanh da anh em trên đây buồn lắm , không có ma nào spam nữa thì lấy gì mà học và hỏi . Làm theo sở thích và đam mê thì không kiếm được nhiều tiền đâu anh nhưng được 1 cái lòng vui vẻ.

----------

thuhanoi, trungdt

----------


## Nam CNC

heheh  bên japan có thằng luộc sờ pín của chính nó làm lẩu rồi heheheh em không cạnh tranh đâu HAHAHA.

----------


## Tuấn

> em khóc gì !!! em khoái làm chiên da mà , mỗi người 1 số à , em mà làm doanh da anh em trên đây buồn lắm , không có ma nào spam nữa thì lấy gì mà học và hỏi . Làm theo sở thích và đam mê thì không kiếm được nhiều tiền đâu anh nhưng được 1 cái lòng vui vẻ.


Bác mà làm doanh da bọn em còn được nhờ bác nhiều hơn í ạ, bác làm roài thì bác có máy cái nhá, cần gì chạy sang nhờ bác, phay một phát, bào một tẹo, không tốt quá í à ?  :Smile: 
Làm theo sở thích và đam mê là chuẩn nhất roài, còn gì hơn được nữa hử bác ?

----------


## CKD

Ối giời!
Lão Nam CNC này.. làm gì được đâu mà nhờ mấy bác ơi.. tập tọe ráp có mấy mấy con máy mà không biết sài.. toàn đưa cho em sài không hà. Để đó lâu sợ mốc & rỉ sét.
Mà cũng ngộ thiệt nhe, không biết vì lý do gì mà máy em dùng ké của lão Nam.. lại chạy ra sản phẩm đẹp hơn máy do em làm mới chít chứ.

Hehe  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: . Dù gì thì cũng cố mà lắp cho nhiều máy nhé đại ca Nam CNC. Nhà còn gom lắp thêm được mấy con ý.. Lắp xong mà không biết dùng thì bảo em.. em đảm bảo nó sẽ không chết vì nhàn rỗi đâu ạ.

----------


## ít nói

> Theo em, thực hư thì không biết thế nào.. Nếu quả đúng như vậy thì Campuchia có con mắt nhìn người và biết được cách sử dụng người. Chắc em phải tìm đường qua Cam lập nghiệp thôi.


Bill gate ở vn thì cũng chỉ cài win dạo thôi thu 50k lần . Vn vô địch

----------


## CKD

> Bill gate ở vn thì cũng chỉ cài win dạo thôi thu 50k lần . Vn vô địch


Bác Bill mà ở VN thì làm gì có win mà cài bác.

----------


## CBNN

Em thấy chẳng qua bên Cam thiếu người tài trầm trọng thôi .Đến bác hai lúa còn được tôn vinh như thế, bác CKD qua đó coi chừng được giao nhiệm vụ đóng cả tàu chiến đó.  :Cool:  
còn VN người tài ko thiếu , nên nhiều bác tài hơn đi nữa nếu ko làm gì nổi bật thì ....chẳng ai biết đến là đúng rùi . Và đặc biệt ở VN là cứ làm "TO" là giàu ah !

----------

jimmyli

----------


## suu_tam

Mấy bữa gần đây thấy mạng đồi thổi vụ nhà khoa học 2 lúa qua CĂM làm anh hùng.

Em khẳng định 1 điều là với trình độ các bác CHẾ CHÁO máy ở đây đều có khả năng qua bên đó làm ANH HÙNG hết.

Chỉ có điều sốt tai khi nghe các bài comment ở trên các trang mạng kếu VN thế này, VN thế kia,... Cao thủ VN còn đầy đang phải ngồi rảnh vào cncprovn đầy đây này, chứ đâu đến lượt bác bóc thép vào xe kia.

Thôi thì rảnh rỗi em mới đọc được bài này, bác nào rảnh thì đọc cho vui. Em thì em thấy ông ấy trả lời đúng và đầy đủ:

http://www.vietnamplus.vn/so-sanh-ha...oan/276687.vnp

----------


## huanpt

Người giàu nhất Campuchia là người Việt Nam (hình như Sáu Cò thì phải). 
Có tham quan các cơ sở kinh doanh giúp bác này hái ra tiền trên đất Cam, thấy cách quản lý (mà mình có thể nhận biết được) vẫn chuối chuối.

Anh em trí thức Việt Nam qua Cam sống chắc có lẽ khỏe hơn chăng?

----------


## Tuấn

Theo bác, nếu bác là bộ trưởng, bác đang quản lý hàng vạn giáo sư, tiến sỹ... bác có cách nào trả lời khác không ạ ?

Năm ngoái, 500 giáo sư được phong học vị tại quốc tử giám, người dân Hà nội không vui mừng mà chỉ bực mình vì số người này làm tắc đường. Không phải người Việt nam không tự hào dân tộc đâu ạ.

Chỉ một việc đi theo, áp dụng được một phần rất nhỏ những thứ mà người khác đã nghĩ ra để làm ra cái gì đấy có ích cho bản thân hay may mắn là cho một vài người khác nữa là đã tốt lắm lắm rồi ạ.

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## suu_tam

Phen này quyết tâm gửi vợ gửi con ở nhà để qua CĂM tìm cơ hội vậy. Chứ ở VN toàn các bác cao thủ, thấp thủ như em ở VN chỉ có ăn cám.

----------


## Diyodira

> Phen này quyết tâm gửi vợ gửi con ở nhà để qua CĂM tìm cơ hội vậy. Chứ ở VN toàn các bác cao thủ, thấp thủ như em ở VN chỉ có ăn cám.


Lộn rồi, vn tòan thấp với trung thủ cao đi hết rồi, còn chẳng qua là chưa đi có cơ hội đi thôi.

----------


## Tuấn

Ngồi buồn, sì pam tiếp cho nó hết buổi trưa. Đằng nào thì nick của em có chữ Sì pam mờ roài, có sì pam tiếp cũng chả sao  :Smile: 

Mọi người ở đây, không ít thì nhiều cũng hơi hơi bức xúc về chuyện này chuyện kia liên quan đến học thức chút chút.

Bảo cái gì liên quan đến chính sách này nọ thì anh em mình đều không đủ tầm để chém gió roài, bẩu ghen tị với các nhà khoa học thì cũng chưa hẳn. Ghét họ thì ... càng không.

Các bác và em, lúc nhỏ ai chẳng có lúc mơ mộng lớn lên mình sẽ thành cái này, cái kia, làm được cái này cái kia cho xã hội.

Lứa bọn em, thần tượng Lê Bá Khánh Trình lầ cái gương để bọn em cố gắng. 

Hỏi giáo dục ở Việt nam có tốt không ? em khẳng định là tốt, đào tạo thì có thấp không ? Không đâu ạ, cao nữa là đằng khác.

Sau thời gian lo cơm áo gạo tiền em cũng hoàn thành ước mơ để đời của em là được mài đít trên ghế trường đại học ( khoa tại chức thôi ạ, không phải chính qui đâu ) 
Sau 2 năm thì em phải bỏ vì chương trình đào tạo cao quá, học chính qui may ra mới theo được, tại chức như em mà muốn học thật thì chắc chắn phải bỏ làm.

Em có cảm giác nếu học đàng hoàng, kỹ sư ra trường có thể bắt đầu làm.... bất cứ việc gì, kể cả thiết kế tàu... vũ trụ.

Vậy còn các viện nghiên cứu ? Kỹ sư ra trường phải có trình độ nhất định mới mong xin được vào đấy làm.
Còn bảo một viện với 500 người, mỗi tháng tiêu hết 5 tỷ đồng mà không làm ra cái gì nên hồn thì em cũng thấy là chuyện ... đương nhiên.

Đương nhiên rồi, tại sao à ? tại vì ông giám đốc cái viện ấy cũng là Giáo sư hay đai loại như thế. Mà đã là giáo sư thì ông ấy là người làm công tác chuyên môn, không phải người làm quản lý.

Vậy không có ai quản lý đủ tầm thì làm sao mà cái viện ấy nó hoạt động hiệu quả được ? Muốn cho một viện khoa học phát triển tốt, nhét mấy cha chuyên đi buôn vào làm sếp là có hiệu quả luôn và ngay ( lão lkcnc đừng có mà tưởng bở nhé, em không bảo lão đâu  :Smile:  )

Ở các nước, bộ trưởng quốc phòng không nhất thiết phải là sỹ quan quân đội. Ông ấy là người quản lý, thế thôi, còn oánh nhau thì có các tướng chuyên đi oánh nhau roài.

Một trong những nghề hot nhất và thiếu nhất hiện nay là kiểm tra sản phẩm nông nghiệp đầu vào cho các nhà máy thực phẩm nước ngoài vào làm ăn ở Việt nam.

Vào các viện lấy người, khó kinh hoàng. 

Sao mà khó ạ ? Các viện sỹ phần lớn đều du học nươc ngoài về, ngoại ngữ siêu cao thủ. Trình độ chuyên môn cao ngất ngưởng. Nhưng khi phỏng vấn tất cả đều bị trượt. Lý do là những người này làm vài năm trong các viện thành ra tư duy và tác phong bị trì trệ nghiêm trọng. Ra đường luống cuống như gà mắc tóc. Động làm cái gì cũng sợ.

Một sai lầm nữa là chúng ta đẩy những vị trí thức này lên cao quá, cao hơn giá trị thật nhiều lần.

Mọi người vẫn mặc định một ông giáo sư thì đáng kính hơn một bác xe ôm, mặc dù hai người đều làm công việc của họ. Cái này là không đúng. Mối người làm một nghề, sao lại phân biệt họ được. Cổ nhân đã bảo : bộ não con người chỉ có giá trị như cái mõm của con lợn mà thôi, cả hai cùng có chức năng như nhau là kiếm ăn. Chấm hết.

Em không bao giờ phân biệt người làm và chủ tớ gì cả, mỗi người đều làm công việc của mình. Ông giám đốc hay anh bảo vệ đều như nhau cả. À mà nói đến bảo vệ, các bác có biết lương tổ trưởng bảo vệ cho các cty nước ngoài bi chừ bao nhiêu không ạ ? 2500 USD đấy ạ. Cao ngang với giám đốc kỹ thuật. Còn lương các viện sỹ nhà mình ? thấp lắm các bác ạ, chỉ đủ tiền ăn sáng với đổ xăng đi làm. Muốn hơn phải kiếm thêm bằng cách này cách kia.

Vào bệnh viện, không bao giờ em đưa người nhà vào cho các vị giáo sư khám cả. Lý do là các vị này để giữ thể diện cho mình thường cho thuốc liều cao, như thế bệnh nhân chóng khỏi. 
Cái này không tốt.

Vậy thôi các bác ạ. Làm cái gì cao siêu thì các bác với em. chả ai mơ mộng cả. Chúng ta cứ tiếp tục chia sẻ với nhau những vấn để kỹ thụt mà mình biết hoặc cần biết như bây giờ là tốt quá rồi. Giúp đỡ của người này đôi khi  mang lại lợi ích rất lớn cho người khác. À mà em vừa phát minh ra loại dầu làm mát cho máy phay cnc tại gia đấy các bác ạ. Nó làm giảm bớt tiếng ồn này, bền dao hơn này...lại còn thơm nữa chứ, thỉnh thoảng bà xã lại hỏi: sao anh không chạy máy đi cho nó... thơm nhà... Quá là tuyệt vời phải không ạ ?

Chả biết có dùng ổn không. Em lừa được một cha làm chuột bạch rồi, tối nay bia bọt em dí cho hắn mang về dùng thử trước, có gì hắn chịu..... he he he he  :Smile:

----------

CKD, diy1102, jimmyli, solero, tcm, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Sao giống mình thế bác Tuấn cùng thần tượng Lê Bá Khánh Trình à, Lê Tự Quốc Thắng sau tý - về độ xuất chúng như nhau nhưng 1 ông quyết ở lại, một ông quyết bôn ba - bây giờ 2 ông một trời một vực đấy ạ

----------

Tuấn

----------


## vietnamcnc

Bạn tớ, Khomeini ở Iran bảo là: 

" Đừng đòi hỏi những người đầu sỏ đã làm gì cho ta mà phải tự hỏi ta đã làm gì để trở thành đầu sỏ "

----------


## LEDUC

> Bạn tớ, Khomeini ở Iran bảo là: 
> 
> " Đừng đòi hỏi những người đầu sỏ đã làm gì cho ta mà phải tự hỏi ta đã làm gì để trở thành đầu sỏ "


 :Smile: ) VietNamCNC là nguy hiểm nhất ...

----------


## Gamo

lát nữa mấy chú PA25 ghé thăm bác Giang  :Wink: )

----------


## marl

link nguồn: http://cuhanhvn.blogspot.com/2014/11...chuong-ai.html

Thời gian gần đây, một số báo chí tại Việt Nam đưa tin về một người nông dân tại Tây Ninh đã được  trao tặng huân chương "Đại tướng quân" vì đã có thành tích sửa chữa và chế tạo xe thiết giáp và cho quân đội Hoàng gia Campuchia. Tuy nhiên, việc đăng tin, diễn giải không đúng thực tế vấn đề của các báo dấy lên nghi ngờ trong dư luận về vụ việc trên.

*Thứ nhất: Về cái gọi là "Huân chương Đại tướng quân" và chứng nhận của Chính phủ Campuchia*

The Royal Order of Sahametrei
Theo những hình ảnh được các báo đăng tải, thì tấm huân chương mà ông Trần Quốc Hải được trao tặng có tên đầy đủ bằng tiếng Anh là: Royal Order of Sahametrei  nằm trong hệ thống huân chương mà Hoàng gia Campuchia trao tặng. Đây là loại huân chương mà Chính phủ Campuchia trao tặng chủ yếu cho những người nước ngoài đã có đóng góp, giúp đỡ cho hoàng gia và nhân dân Campuchia; đặc biệt là trong lĩnh vực đối ngoại và ngoại giao và như là một dấu hiệu của tình bạn.
Nói một cách chính xác nhất thì huân chương này giống Huân chương Hữu Nghị mà Chính phủ Việt Nam vẫn thường trao tặng cho những người nước ngoài có đóng góp xây dựng mối quan hệ hữu nghị giữa Việt Nam và các nước khác trên thế giới
Năm 2014 Chính phủ Campuchia đã trao tặng khoảng 30 huân chương này cho người nước ngoài và một số tổ chức.
Ngoài ra, Hoàng gia Campuchia còn cấp cho ông Trần Quốc Hải giấy chứng nhận là kỹ thuật viên sửa chữa xe bọc thép (This is to certify that Tran Quoc Hai is a technician of armor repairing (BRDM-2 and BTR60PB)).



*Thứ hai: Về sản phẩm mà ông Trần Quốc Hải chế tạo cho quân đội Campuchia.*
Người viết bài này không phủ nhận ông Trần Quốc Hải là một thợ cơ khí giỏi, có nhiều đam mê và khát khao cống hiến, sáng tạo. Điều này thể hiện ông đã từng mày mò chế tạo một chiếc "trực thăng" và gần đây nhất là việc cải tạo, sửa chữa và tiến tới là chế tạo "xe bọc thép" cho quân đội Campuchia.
Tuy nhiên, chiếc xe bọc thép dùng trong quân sự không phải đơn giản chỉ là việc hàn một bộ vỏ thép lên xung quanh một chiếc xe, gắn lên đó một ổ súng máy, khoét vài cửa để chui ra chui vào. Xe bọc thép là một chiếc xe việt dã chở quân, có đủ năng lực phòng vệ và hoả lực tấn công, cơ động và hỗ trợ bộ binh trên chiến trường. Thế hệ xe bọc thép mới nhất có thể chịu được đạn xuyên giáp 14,5x114 mm, sức công phá của lượng thuốc nổ 8kg TNT và chở tới 16 binh lính.
Loại thép được sử dụng làm giáp của xe thường là thép hợp kim đúc nguyên tấm, được chế tạo theo một quy trình nghiêm ngặt và giá thành không hề rẻ. Nguyên liệu thép hợp kim có thể kết hợp với vật liệu gốm. Thậm chí, một số xe bọc thép có tới 2 lớp thép chống đạn và giữa 2 lớp này sẽ là một lớp sợi thuỷ tinh hoặc polymer để tạo thành giáp phức hợp, có tác dụng giảm bớt sức công phá của đầu đạn. Với tính chất đặc biệt của loại thép như vậy thì không hề dễ dàng mua được loại nguyên vật liệu này ngoài thị trường, kể cả thị trường chợ đen.
Xe bọc thép rất nặng và khung xe phải đặc biệt cứng đề phòng trường hợp trúng mìn chôn dưới đất xe bị lật ngược thì vẫn có thể giữ nguyên trạng xe, tránh cho binh sĩ phía trong bị đè bẹp do biến dạng khung. Do đó, loại thép chế tạo khung xe cũng phải được gia cố đặc biệt và tất nhiên cũng thuộc về bí mật quân sự.
Một cải tiến được cho là đáng chú ý của ông Hải khi ông đã cải tiến khoảng cách bắn giảm xuống còn 7m so với nguyên bản 150m nhằm tăng năng lực tấn công của bệ súng máy được gắn trên xe bọc thép. Để đạt được khoảng cách này, ông Hải đã nâng bệ súng cao hơn 1/3 so với thiết kế ban đầu, đồng thời vát mũi xe xuống nhằm tăng khả năng chúc mũi súng xuống giúp bắn gần hơn. Để đạt được điều này, ông Hải đã phải thay thế miếng khiên bảo vệ của bệ súng.
Như đã nói ở trên, xe bọc thép vừa là xe chở quân, vừa có tác dụng hỗ trợ tấn công. Trong chiến đấu, ngoài số binh sĩ trong xe, còn rất nhiều binh sĩ đi phía sau, lợi dụng xe như một tấm khiên chống đạn. Ngoài bệ súng máy tấn công ở khoảng cách 150m, các binh sĩ trong xe có thể bắn hành tiến ra ngoài theo các lỗ bắn được thiết kế theo thân xe. Do vậy, việc hạ khoảng cách xuống 7m là không cần thiết, giá trị sử dụng không cao.
Khi thay đổi thiết kế bệ súng nâng cao hơn sẽ khiến tăng phần lộ diện của xạ thủ làm cho người xạ thủ dễ bị tiêu diệt hơn.  Tấm khiên giáp  ban đầu thiết kế góc cạnh và hơi cong có tác dụng nhằm chuyển hướng viên đạn nhưng đã bị thay đổi thành phiến thép vuông làm mất tác dụng nói trên khiến nguy cơ đạn xuyên tăng cao hơn. Như vậy, có thể nói cải tiến trên của ông Hải tác dụng không nhiều nhưng lại dẫn đến nguy cơ tiêu hao sinh lực của binh sĩ cao hơn.
Nên nhớ rằng chế tạo một chiếc xe bọc thép không chỉ đơn giản là chỉ mua một bộ khung xe tải về, sau đó gắn xung quanh nó một bộ giáp bằng thép cán là thành một chiếc xe bọc thép. Ở các quốc gia có nền công nghiệp quốc phòng phát triển, để ra đời một mẫu xe mới, người ta cần phải hàng năm trời để thử nghiệm, đánh giá rồi mới có thể sản xuất đại trà. Nền công nghiệp quốc phòng của Việt Nam hiện nay mới chỉ có thể dừng lại ở việc cải tiến các xe bọc thép quân sự đã mua ở nước ngoài chứ chưa thể sản xuất một chiếc hoàn chỉnh. Vì vậy, chỉ cần 4 tháng, ông Hải đã có thể "ra lò" một chiếc xe bọc thép quả là điều không tưởng. Hầu hết những người có kiến thức vũ khí quân sự nhất định đều đánh giá đây là một sản phẩm nguy hiểm - một cỗ "quan tài sắt"

Qua hai quan điểm ở trên, việc không ít nhà báo đã vội vàng thổi phồng quá đáng bản chất của vấn đề thể hiện sự yếu kém về nghiệp vụ. Nguy hiểm hơn, là tạo ra dư luận Nhà nước Việt Nam không coi trọng, bỏ phí nhân tài, dẫn đến sự bất mãn, mất lòng tin vào Nhà nước trong không ít độc giả.
Thay lời kết, người viết xin trích một vài ý kiến trên facebook của nhà báo Thu Uyên (VTV) về sáng chế của ông Trần Quốc Hải: _"Đam mê sáng chế có nên biểu dương không? Vô cùng nên. Trường hợp anh Hải dã được biểu dương và ủng hộ rộng rãi. Ủng hộ là ủng hộ tinh thần, còn sản phẩm thì ủng hộ phải bằng cách giám định cho nó an toàn, chí ít phải vận hành được." và "trường hợp anh Hải, Thu Uyên nghĩ chưa thể nói những việc anh làm là khoa học được. Cho nên phải quan sát nữa, chứ không phải thấy người ta tôn vinh thì mình đã "đấy thấy chưa" và tự tổng sỉ vả được."_

----------

mig21

----------


## CKD

Sao trích dẫn một trang blog nhỉ. Bản chất blog khác gì ý kiến cá nhân. Qua bài phân tích thấy rỏ sự duy ý chí và kiến thức về vũ khí cũng như ứng dụng khá cạn.

Trong quân sự hình như có phân hạng xe bọc thép (nói chung), cách gọi thông thường thì.
- Tăng - là cổ máy thật thụ.. với phần lớn khối lượng là giáp sắt (các đời cao hơn còn có giáp tổng hợp, giáp tự kích nổ chống đạn chủ động), có thể chịu được đạn với sức công phá lớn.
- Thiết giáp - chỉ là cổ xe thông thường được bọc giáp săt, có thể chống được đạn bộ binh (súng cá nhân, đạn nhỏ).
Với người thông thường thì cả 2 đều được gọi là xe bọc thép (quá đúng), tăng hoặc thiết giáp tuỳ theo hiểu biết mỗi người.
Mục đích sử dụng cũng rất khác nhau.. nên không thể so sánh ngang 2 loại này. Và kể cả tăng.. đời mới nhất. Nếu gặp phải đạn hoặc mìn chống tăng chuyên dùng thì đều tử nạn cả.

Cái xe theo hình ảnh của 2 bác nông chỉ thuộc phân hạng thiết giáp. Khã năng bảo vệ chỉ cao hơn xe thùng thông thường.

Không thể tự nhiên mà 2 bác nông này được tung hô ở Cam.. nếu phủ nhận điều đó hẵn người viết đang rất gatô. Gatô vì sao người ta được tung hê.. còn mình thì lủi thủi ngồi đây viết blog mà không ai biết.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## CKD

Tiện thể thêm vài cái hình & vài từ khoá cho ai thích tìm hiểu thêm.
- Xe bọc thép (armored vehicles): Đúng như nghĩa đen, khái niệm dùng để chỉ phương tiện di chuyển được bao bọc & bảo vệ bởi lớp giáp sắt. Như vậy thì chiếc limo của bác obama cũng thuộc phân hạng này, gọi là limo cho sang chứ gọi là xe bọc thép cụng không sai  :Big Grin: . Và tăng hay thiết giáp (thiết -> sắt, giáp -> bao bọc) thì cũng là nó.
Nhưng thông thường khái niệm xe thiết giáp hoặc xe bọc thép để chỉ những phương tiện bọc thép dẫn động bằng bánh hơi.

Vài mẫu xưa thật là xưa




Theo cá nhân thì phân hạng này đa phần giờ là công cụ hổ trợ trong thành thị, đòi hỏi tính cơ động, sự êm ái & nhẹ nhàng khi vận hành.

- Tăng (tank): thằng này cũng là xe (vì chạy được trên đường) bọc lớp thép hơi khủng. Chông được những loại đạn bộ binh thường thường. Là mục tiêu trên chiến trường vì di chuyển rất ồn ào, to lớn, chậm. Với những loại đạn chống tăng chuyên dụng thì hầu như không lớp giáp nào chịu nổi. Trừ loại giáp nổ chủ động (ERA), nếu có thiên tài nào có thể bán 2 quả B40 ở cùng một điểm thì giáp chủ động cũng bó tay.

T62 & ERA

----------


## CKD

Xe bọc thép thì.. mình thấy có nhiều, ngay cả trong ngành Công An cũng có. Mình thấy lực lượng CSCD chống bạo động ở VN mình có trang bị khí tài hạng này.

Ai có ý kiến trái chiều thì xin mời. Mình không bàn vụ tại sao mà 2 bác nông được tung hô.. vì lạm bàn quá thành ra mình gatô với 2 bác đó. Nói thật cũng có chút chút  :Wink: .
Bàn là bàn thêm về tính năng, điều kiện vận hành, ưu nhược điểm tăng-thiết giáp nhá.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Nghĩ mà buồn nhỉ!

Nhiều người VN thành danh ở nước ngoài như thống đốc một tiểu bang ở Mẽo là người gốc việt, Phó thủ tướng gốc Việt một nước phát triển hàng đầu quả đất, giáo sư toán họcVN bảo vệ công trình luận án ở nước ngoài, khoa học gia gốc VN Nasa...thì được báo chí tung hê, tự hào dân tộc ngút trời...

Còn trong khi đó, bác nông dân hay anh thợ cơ khí cũng được vinh danh, nhận huân chương chính phủ nước ngoài... mà sao lại dèm pha đến vậy!

Riêng tớ thì tớ thấy rất đáng tự hào!

Mình tin rằng khi được hỏi "Anh là người nước nào mà sửa được xe bọc thép và được tăng huân chương của Hoàng gia Campuchia?"
Thì bác Hải sẽ dõng dạc tự hào trả lời: " Tôi là người VN"

"Ở VN, viện độ xe không phải là bọc thép thành bọc thép là chuyện bình thường, 
thậm chí còn bọc đồng, nhôm, inox, kim loại màu... gỗ, nhựa mica, alu..., xe 1 tấn độ thành 2 tấn, xe 2 bánh độ thành 3 bánh, 4 bánh...
Người VN chúng tôi rất tài giỏi"

----------


## nhatson

> Nghĩ mà buồn nhỉ!
> 
> Nhiều người VN thành danh ở nước ngoài như thống đốc một tiểu bang ở Mẽo là người gốc việt, Phó thủ tướng gốc Việt một nước phát triển hàng đầu quả đất, giáo sư toán họcVN bảo vệ công trình luận án ở nước ngoài, khoa học gia gốc VN Nasa...thì được báo chí tung hê, tự hào dân tộc ngút trời...
> 
> Còn trong khi đó, bác nông dân hay anh thợ cơ khí cũng được vinh danh, nhận huân chương chính phủ nước ngoài... mà sao lại dèm pha đến vậy!
> 
> Riêng tớ thì tớ thấy rất đáng tự hào!
> 
> Mình tin rằng khi được hỏi "Anh là người nước nào mà sửa được xe bọc thép và được tăng huân chương của Hoàng gia Campuchia?"
> ...


thống đốc USA nào gốc việt vậy anh?

b.r

----------


## vietnamcnc

> thống đốc USA nào gốc việt vậy anh?
> 
> b.r



Arnol Schwarzenegger chứ ai!

Ặc tên này hay xoắn! Top post lên vù vù!


Nhầm to tí!

Ở Úc chứ không phải Mẽo!

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Arnol Schwarzenegger chứ ai!
> 
> Ặc tên này hay xoắn! Top post lên vù vù!
> 
> 
> Nhầm to tí!
> 
> Ở Úc chứ không phải Mẽo!


Anh check lại đi nhé, em nhớ to nhất là Thủ hiến ~ đại diện cho nữ hoàng anh, 1 cái chức vụ tượng trưng chả có quyền hành gì cả

----------


## CBNN

Đúng thế , ở VN nếu cho phép , thì không chỉ xe ,máy bay ,tàu ngầm thôi đâu . Có nhiều thứ lắm . không kiểm soát là loạn luôn í .

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Anh check lại đi nhé, em nhớ to nhất là Thủ hiến ~ đại diện cho nữ hoàng anh, 1 cái chức vụ tượng trưng chả có quyền hành gì cả


Chính xác mừ!

Một ông thống đốc nuôi Kanguru và một ông phó thủ tướng ở cái nước có đội bóng "cỗ xe tăng"!

----------


## nhatson

> Chính xác mừ!
> 
> Một ông thống đốc nuôi Kanguru và một ông phó thủ tướng ở cái nước có đội bóng "cỗ xe tăng"!


1. ông phó thủ tướng ko phải là dân cử ma là chỉ định và cũng đã OUT
2. ông thống đốc ÚC.... ở úc thống đốc ko phải dân cử mà cũng chỉ định, 1 chức vụ tượng trưng cho nữ hoàng anh, và với hiến pháp ÚC hiện nay chức này... RẤT TƯỢNG TRƯNG

em nghĩ ví dụ nhân tài nên như isac newton, galileo, alber entins, luis paster vv 

còn máy chú chính khách em thấy có 2 chú
1. là oasinton > tự giác ko ứng cử sau 2 nhiệm kỳ đề người khác thay thế
2. benjamin flankin ,ông này... góp phần xây dựng nền móng của USA... chính trị cho qua  thì ông ấy phát minh ra cột thu lôi 



Úc có sáu bang là—New South Wales (NSW), Queensland (QLD), Nam Úc (SA), Tasmania (TAS), Victoria (VIC) và Tây Úc (WA)—và hai lãnh thổ đại lục— Lãnh thổ Thủ đô Úc (ACT) và Lãnh thổ phương Bắc (NT). Trên hầu hết phương diện thì hai lãnh thổ này có chức năng như các bang, song Nghị viện Thịnh vượng chung có thể phế trưc bất kỳ pháp luật nào do nghị viện hai lãnh thổ này ban hành. Ngược lại, pháp luật liên bang chỉ có thể phế trừ pháp luật các bang trong các phạm vi được quy định trong điều 51 Hiến pháp; nghị viện các bang bảo lưu toàn bộ các quyền lập pháp còn lại, bao gồm trên các lĩnh vực trường học, cảnh sát bang, tòa án bang, đường xá, giao thông cộng cộng và chính phủ địa phương, những lĩnh vực không được liệt kê trong điều 51.[141]

Mỗi bang và lãnh thổ đại lục có nghị viện riêng—đơn viện tại Lãnh thổ phương Bắc, Lãnh thổ Thủ đô Úc, Queensland—và lưỡng viện tại các bang còn lại. Các bang là những thực thể có chủ quyền, song lệ thuộc vào các quyền hạn nhất định của Thịnh vượng chung theo như hiến pháp của liên bang. Các hạ nghị viện của các bang được gọi là Legislative Assembly (House of Assembly tại Nam Úc và Tasmania); các thượng nghị viện được gọi là Legislative Council. Người đứng đầu chính phủ mỗi bang là Thủ tướng (Premier) là tại mỗi lãnh thổ là Thủ tịch bộ trưởng (Chief Minister). Đại diện của Nữ vương tại mỗi bang là một Thống đốc (Governor); và tại Lãnh thổ phương Bắc là Quản lý viên (Administrator).[142]

http://vi.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%9Ac

----------


## CBNN

đây là bài viết phân tích về vấn đề bác hai lúa nhà mình . http://trelangblogspotcom.blogspot.c...c-choc-bi.html
đồng quan điểm với e . Tung hê quá ! báo chí giờ viết lung tung quá !

----------

